# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Chronische loopneus

## ballesteros

Enkele jaren geleden heb ik een longontsteking gehad. Sindsdien heb ik, op de zomermaanden na, constant last van een loopneus.

Is er verband met die longontsteking en wat kan ik er aan doen?

----------

